# Internship



## LATOYA A WILLIAMS (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi, My name is LaToya Williams and I just graduated from a Medical Office/Insurance and coding diploma program and Passed My NCCT exam for my NCICS certification I also did 120hrs of Externship at LSU in New Orleans. I'm now working on taking my MOA and CPC exam in February and March and was looking for an Internship to further my experience as a Insurance biller and coder to find a good job, because it is very hard to get a job without more experience than education if anyone has any information please reply thank you.


LaToya Williams


----------

